# Agile B Stocks



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I know there are a number of posters here who own Agiles. 

Does anyone have any experience with Agile B stock guitars? 

How often are they updated on the Rondo Music site? Think it is worth my effort to hold out for an AL3100 slim profile, or should I just bite the bullet and pay the extra $100 for the non-blem version?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Best ask that question on the Agile forum...  lots of B-stock buyers there. Anyway, they update fairly often, but you have to visit regularly to check it out.

Some of the best deals are the B-stocks, you ask me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here is a link to the B-stock checker one of the guys on the Agile forum made:

http://www.rondomusic.com/cgi-rondo...=*10cb26431a16dc311e4e&search_field="b+stock"

You gotta jump on them QUICK. There is no schedule to B-stocks. They just show up. They are returns usually.

Since Rondo has a liberal return policy, a lot of times it's just small finish issues. Nothing that would bother me.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Here is a link to the B-stock checker one of the guys on the Agile forum made:
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/cgi-rondo...=*10cb26431a16dc311e4e&search_field="b+stock"
> 
> ...


Very cool- I will check this religiously haha... The Agile forum is great too btw, many thanks.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought a B stock classical that was supposed to have a flaw on the body, but I see nothing wrong.

I paid $80 for a $120 guitar and I love it.

Honestly, I wouldn't even care if it had a huge scratch on it. When you pay $80 for a guitar you aren't buying it as an investment or a piece of art.


----------

